
Diving back into coreboot development - Nelkins
https://puri.sm/posts/diving-back-into-coreboot-development/
======
Nelkins
There have been a few discussions on HN recently about good laptops for Linux.
I found Purism while searching around myself, although I didn't see any
mention of them in previous threads related to Linux laptops. Can anyone
comment on them?

